# Cultured MARBLE SHOWER BACKING



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Drywall or dura rok


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sheetrock will work fine


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Durock, always


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

sheetrock :thumbup:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Durock....apparently both


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

When Durock gets wet it dries out. When wallboard gets wet you have to replace it, you decide.

Mark


----------

